
Is Y Combinator really struggling for diversity? - motyka
https://medium.com/@MotykaKatherine/is-ycombinator-really-struggling-for-diversity-22fa27c9b1bd#.136y85bwr
======
senior_james
Y Combinator is based on merit. If there is a diversity problem, it's because
there aren't enough people applying and we need to find out why.

